# Angelrolle für Huchen



## Untouchable (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe erst ein paar mal auf Huchen geangelt und habe somit noch wenig Erfahrung.
Vielleicht kann mir aber jemand eine stabile Rolle für Huchen empfehlen, die ich mir dann im Laden genauer anschauen werde.
Die Spule sollte ca. 200 Meter 0,40er fassen.
Gut gefallen würde mir die Stradic 6.000 bzw. 10.000, wobei ich 190 Euro für eine Rolle schon etwas viel finde.
Lohnt es sich so viel Geld in eine Rolle zu investieren?
Als Rute wollte ich mir die Sportex Opal Lure zulegen WG 65 g, Toleranz 40 - 85 g.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Günstig, gut und fast unkaputtbar ist die Blue Arc 755 (200m 0.45mm).

Darüber findest du mit der Suchfunktion jede Menge Infos.

kostet zw. 60 und 80€





#h#h


----------



## Khaane (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Habe zufällig eine neuwertige Blue Arc 7500 noch rumliegen - 40 € inkl. 

Ist mir leider etwas zu groß, so dass sie in absehbarer Zeit nicht zum Einsatz kommen wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Khaane schrieb:


> Habe zufällig eine neuwertige Blue Arc 7500 noch rumliegen - 40 € inkl.
> 
> Ist mir leider etwas zu groß, so dass sie in absehbarer Zeit nicht zum Einsatz kommen wird.






Wenn die Schnurfassung: 200m/0.37mm reicht.#h



#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Man sollte bei der Rollenwahl bedenken, dass es sich beim Huchen um einen der kampfstärksten europäischen Fische handelt - da haben "Billigrollen" nix verloren.....




Richtig.

Stabil sind die Arc`s allemal.:g

Laut Oliver Portrat, dem Grossfischspezi schlechthin sind Huchen nicht übermässig kampfstark.


Kann ich leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung beurteilen.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Was einen Waller aushält, bezwingt auch einen Huchen. Außer er weaselt.. schon klar.


----------



## M_Marc (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@Untouchable

ich habe vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls mal in dieser Richtung
recherchiert, wobei mir die o.g. Rute jetzt anhand der gewonnenen Infos als deutlich zu schwach erscheint.
Als Rolle könnte ich mir eine Shimano Navi 8000PG vorstellen
oder eine Ryobi Applause 8000 wenn die nicht zu billig ist :q
Schnur monofil z.B. Stroft GTM ab 0,40....
#h

Mal hier gucken:
http://angelgeraete-kerler.de


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit der Kampfkraft von Huchen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Huchen (egal welcher Größe) eine 4000er Blue Arc zerlegt. Die hält ohne Probleme Waller mit 2m+ in starker Strömung aus bei entsprechender Schnurstärke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



M_Marc schrieb:


> @Untouchable
> 
> ich habe vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls mal in dieser Richtung
> recherchiert, wobei mir die o.g. Rute jetzt anhand der gewonnenen Infos als deutlich zu schwach erscheint.
> ...





Applause ist doch das selbe wie `ne Blue Arc.







|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit der Kampfkraft von Huchen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Huchen (egal welcher Größe) eine 4000er Blue Arc zerlegt. Die hält ohne Probleme Waller mit 2m+ in starker Strömung aus bei entsprechender Schnurstärke.



Naja, naja, dass ist doch arg übertrieben.
Die 4000er Arc ist doch arg unterdimensioniert, die 7500er schafft das wohl locker, aber doch kein 300gr. Röllchen. ;+


----------



## Untouchable (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
Die Blue Arc finde ich sehr interessant, aber ich habe hier im Forum auch sehr viel über die schlechte Qualität der Red Arc gelesen.
Daher hatte ich mir auch überlegt, vielleicht lieber etwas mehr auszugeben, als jedes Jahr ne neue Rolle zu kaufen.
Es sollte aber das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen und teuer muss ja nicht unbedingt besser sein...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Nope. Die 4000er hält einen 2m+ Waller in starker Strömung aus. Nur die Schnurfassung die der TE braucht könnt arg knapp werden.

@Untouchable
Die Blue Arc ist nicht mit der Red Arc vergleichbar. Die Blue Arc ist um einiges robuster als das lauwarmrote Ding. Du kannst Dir aber auch mal die Okuma Salina bzw. Quantum Cabo/Boca ansehen. Die sind geringfügig teurer, aber genauso robust.

Chris'Nein. Ich sag nicht Jeho..Slammer"tian


----------



## Untouchable (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@ christian36

Ah, gut zu wissen.
Werde mir die Rolle mal genauer ansehen.
Hoffentlich finde ich einen Händler in der Nähe, der die Blue Arc führt.


----------



## Lorenz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nope. Die 4000er hält einen 2m+ Waller in starker Strömung aus. Nur die Schnurfassung die der TE braucht könnt arg knapp werden.



Die Ryobi Applause 5000 hat den selben Body wie die 4000er und das selbe Gewicht,aber einen größeren Rotor und Spule.





Leider konnte ich bisher nur bis 1,45m Welse damit fangen,deswegen kann ich nichts weiter zur Robustheit sagen.


Die Applause 6000,7000 und 8000 sind wohl alle über den 500g.Ich hab nur die 8000er und die wiegt wohl so um die 550g.Wenn es eine von den dreien sein soll,dann tät ich also gleich die 8000er nehmen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Untouchable schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
> Die Blue Arc finde ich sehr interessant, aber ich habe hier im Forum auch sehr viel über die schlechte Qualität der Red Arc gelesen.
> Daher hatte ich mir auch überlegt, vielleicht lieber etwas mehr auszugeben, als jedes Jahr ne neue Rolle zu kaufen.
> Es sollte aber das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmen und teuer muss ja nicht unbedingt besser sein...



Wie christian36 schon schrieb kannst und darfst du die überhaupt nicht vergleichen.
Die Red Arc hat ein Wormshaft- Getriebe, die Blue Arc ein S- Curve- Getriebe, sprich ihr Innenleben unterscheidet sich im Vergleich zum Äußeren und zum Namen grundlegend.
Das S- Curve- Getriebe ist um einiges robuster als das Wormshaft, das dafür die bessere Schnurverlegung zaubert.


----------



## M_Marc (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Ja, so ist das - der Sensitivfischer weiss Bescheid!

|wavey:

Und er Lorenz auch :q

P.S.
Wenn ich mir sowas jetzt zusammstellen sollte würde
ich das mit einer schönen klassischen Multirolle und
passender Rute machen.
Das ist gut und sieht nicht so profan aus wenn die 
ganzen Fliegenfischer einen angeln sehen...


----------



## James8 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Hey,

also ich würde mal sagen, dass dein erster Vorschlag an Rolle mir viel, viel zu schwer wäre und wenn zu der von der ne bevorzugten Rute ne vorgeschlagene 4000er blue arc nimmst dann hast wohl fast keine Chance nen vernüftigen Huchen zu halten...Such lieber nach Ruten mit nem WG UM DIE 200gr und dann kannst dir ne passende Rolle dazu aussuchen.

grüße


----------



## chxxstxxxx (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Eine 4000er reicht von der Robustheit her aus einen Huchen zu halten wenn die Bremse zu ist. Eher zerlegt es dir Rute.


----------



## Untouchable (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Ich habe schon befürchtet, dass die Rute zu schwach ist.
Was haltet ihr von der Black Arc?
Hat ja auch ein S Curve Getriebe...


----------



## paul hucho (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Da kann ich dir nur die Penn Sargus 5000 oder auch 6000 anraten.Ich habe immer das 5000er Modell verwändet,reicht völlig aus und ist auch nicht zu schwer für einen langen Hechttag,für Wels an der Spinnrute ist sie auch völlig ausreichend.:l


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Untouchable schrieb:


> Ich habe schon befürchtet, dass die Rute zu schwach ist.
> Was haltet ihr von der Black Arc?
> Hat ja auch ein S Curve Getriebe...




Black Arc = Blue Arc mit einem Kugellager Unterschied.

Die Black ist der Nachfolger der nicht mehr erhältlichen Blue Arc 8000er Serie.



#h#h#h


----------



## Mocce (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Also ohne Infos in welchem Gewässer du auf Huchen angeln willst, hat das hier eher wenig Sinn aber ich geb dir mal ein Beispiel von meinem Hausgewässer (Drau, Österr.)

1. Das wichtigste beim Huchen ist der Anschlag (Huchen=hartes Maul), ich bezweifle das mit einer Rute unter einem Wurfgewicht von 200g dieser auch anständig durchkommt auf einige Distanz (wegen Mono).

2. Mein Angelkollege der schon gut 30 Jahre auf Huchen fischt tut das mit 50er Mono...wobei ich am Anfang dachte der übertreibt, bis ich dann mal Huchenruten von anderen sah, welche teils mit 60er Mono fischen. Also wenn kapitale Huchen zu erwarten sind...lieber was dickeres als 40er Mono, auch wegen dem Abrieb bei Steinen und dem Anschlag.

3. Mit Mono deshalb weil dir sonst die Schnur vereist und wegen dem Abrieb (bei Steinen), wobei wir schon bei den Ringen der Rute wären, wichtig ist vor allem ein großer Spitzenring aufgrund des vereisens im Winter. Bei minus 10 Grad und im Schatten ist auch ein großer Ring schnell vereist, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen.

4. Die Rolle sollte einiges aushalten, bei Minusgraden und bei vielen tausend Würfen auch manche mit Hängern, wo man hart anschlägt, darf die Rolle auch beim 11585 Wurf wenn dann endlich der lang ersehnte Huchen beisst nicht den Geist aufgeben. Vor allem wenn dieser dann noch in starker Strömung gefangen wird wirds interessant.

Ich will hier keiner Marke den Vorzug geben, aber ein Kapitales Huchengerät ist für mich: Rute 2,5-2,85m Länge mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 200 oder 250g. Dazu eine Rolle welche robust ist, mit Schnurfassung von ca. 150m 60er, bzw. 200m 50er. Wenn man damit den Ganzen Tag angelt, ist das mehr als anstrengend, aber großen Huchen zu verlieren aufgrund falscher Ausrüstung finde ich persönlich weitaus schlimmer.

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## Seele (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Also ich würd ne Penn Slammer 360 nehmen. Da solltest du dann keine schwierigkeiten bekommen. Mach lieber etwas stärkere Schnur drauf und ein paar Meter weniger. Du wirfst mit den Ködern keine 80m und hast auch keine fluchten von 50m (falls du sie hast, hast du eh verloren).


----------



## Stachelritter86 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Vorweg: Ich hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit der Huchenfischerei. Aber da meine Freundin aus der schönen Stadt Rosenheim kommt und in den umliegenden Flüssen die Chancen gut stehen, einen Huchen zu erwischen, trifft man im örtlichen Anglerladen (den ich natürlich bei jeder Gelegenheit frequentiere) auch mal den ein oder anderen Huchenspezi. 

Letztens kam sogar einer mitsamt seiner Ausrüstung in den Laden. Er hat ne harte, schwere Spinne mit einer TwinPower 6000 gefischt, darauf hatte er eine sehr dicke Wiplash Pro gespult, am Ende ein 1mm dickes FC-Vorfach in Rutenlänge. Was mich besonders gewundert hat, war sein Köder: Ein Jerkbait. 

Nach einem unglaublich netten und informativen Gespräch hat er mir genau erklärt, warum er dieses Gerät fischt. 

Gegen das einfrieren der Rutenringe benutzt er Silikonspray, das er regelmäßig auf die Ringe verteilt. Pro Saison verbraucht er ungefähr einen Karton von dem Zeug, angeschafft wirds beim Discounter, wenns im Angebot ist. 

Beste Grüße
Markus

PS: Sollte ich irgendwie mal die Gelegenheit haben und an ein gutes Huchengewässer ziehen, würd ich beim Tackle keine Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Untouchable (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Vielen Dank für die vielen und guten Tipps.
Habe mich jetzt für die Spro Black Arc entschieden.
Ich würde aber gerne nochmal kurz auf eine dazu passende Rute zurück kommen (Hab in der Suchfunktion leider nichts gefunden )
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Opal Lure zwar ein etwas geringes Wurfgewicht hat, aber das Rutengewicht selbst mit 270 g relativ hoch liegt. Auch dafür sprechen würde vielleicht, dass die Opal Lure für das Angeln mit schweren Jig-Köpfen entwickelt wurde.
Ändert das etwas, oder bleibt die Rute für mein Einzatzgebiet unbrauchbar?
Falls mir jemand eine geeignete Rute empfehlen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## Mocce (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Untouchable schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen und guten Tipps.
> Habe mich jetzt für die Spro Black Arc entschieden.
> Ich würde aber gerne nochmal kurz auf eine dazu passende Rute zurück kommen (Hab in der Suchfunktion leider nichts gefunden )
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Opal Lure zwar ein etwas geringes Wurfgewicht hat, aber das Rutengewicht selbst mit 270 g relativ hoch liegt. Auch dafür sprechen würde vielleicht, dass die Opal Lure für das Angeln mit schweren Jig-Köpfen entwickelt wurde.
> ...


 
Gewässer? Breite? Strömung? Hindernisse? Größe der zu erwartenden Huchen?


----------



## Untouchable (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@ Mocce

Gewässer ist die Loisach bei Wolfratshausen, kurz bevor sie in die Isar mündet. Die Loisach verändert sich relativ oft, mal ist sie ca. 15-20 Meter breit und relativ langsam fließend, 1 Kilometer weiter unten ist sie ca. 1-2 Meter tief und ziemlich reißend. Der Huchenbestand soll recht gut sein und es sind auch größere Exemplare zu erwarten. Das Ufer ist teilweise stark bewachsen und es gibt somit immer wieder Hindernisse.


----------



## Bobster (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Wenn Du bei der Opal unsicher bist,
verstehe ich nicht warum Du Dir dann nicht gleich
die von Sportex fürs Huchenangeln empfohlene Rute
http://www.ockert.net/main/index.php?id=658,0,0,1,0,0
holst ?

|kopfkrat

Fängt das sparen an der Ausrüstung hier schon an #c


----------



## bazawe (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@Untouchable

Hier, www.angelgeraete-kerler .de, solltest Du fündig werden, wenn´s um Huchenfischen geht.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Mocce (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Untouchable schrieb:


> @ Mocce
> 
> Gewässer ist die Loisach bei Wolfratshausen, kurz bevor sie in die Isar mündet. Die Loisach verändert sich relativ oft, mal ist sie ca. 15-20 Meter breit und relativ langsam fließend, 1 Kilometer weiter unten ist sie ca. 1-2 Meter tief und ziemlich reißend. Der Huchenbestand soll recht gut sein und es sind auch größere Exemplare zu erwarten. Das Ufer ist teilweise stark bewachsen und es gibt somit immer wieder Hindernisse.


 
Also für solch ein eher kleines Gewässer würde ich sagen eine Rute mit 120g WG, relativ hart reicht aus. Wirklich Kapitale sind da wohl nicht zu erwarten.

Die Rute welche Bobster empfiehlt sollte für dein Gewässer mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



bazawe schrieb:


> @Untouchable
> 
> Hier, www.angelgeraete-kerler .de, solltest Du fündig werden, wenn´s um Huchenfischen geht.
> 
> Gruß bazawe



Der Tip ist richtig nur der Link hat einen kleinen Fehler:
http://www.angelgeraete-kerler.de/


@ untouable

Der Inhaber fischt selber hauptsächlich auf Huchen im Lech und ist ensprechend fit. Er verkauft Ruten von der Stange wie auch selbst gebaute Ruten für Huchen #6

Wenn Du eine Rolle z.B. eine Arc bei ihm kaufst ist die zwar teurer als bei einem Billigversender dafür kannst Du dir sicher sein eine gut laufende Rolle zu bekommen.

Der Laden ist zwar von Dir schon etwas weiter weg (Landsberg a.Lech). Wenn Du aber wirklich ernsthaft mit dem Huchenangeln "beginnen" willst kann ich Dir dieses Geschäft sehr empfehlen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Untouchable (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@bazawe / cyberpeter
Mit Angelgeräte-Kerler habe ich sogar schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und die Ruten sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber sie übersteigen meine Preisvorstellung deutlich.

Letztes Jahr wurde nicht weit weg von uns in der Isar ein Huchen mit 141 cm überlistet 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138748

und da beide Gewässer sehr ähnlich beschaffen sind, sind meiner Meinung durchaus Kapitale zu erwarten. Auch andere Angler haben mir dies schon bestätigt.

@Bobster

Preislich unterscheiden sich die Ruten kaum.
Ich hätte nur gerne eine Rute, mit der ich auch mit kleineren Ködern auf Hech/Zander angeln kann, aber vermutlich ist dieser Kompromiss nicht möglich.


----------



## Domini (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Also ich finde das ihr mit diesen 8000/10000 rollen schon ein bisschen übertreibt!

Ich persönlich fische die Shimano Exage 4000 auf hecht und bevor die rolle den geist aufgeben würde, würde bei mir sicher zuerst die rute brechen! Also ich würde dir eine Shimano Exage in 6000 empfehlen den obwohl ich mich mit huchen nicht so auskenne denke ich nicht das ein 1.5m Huchen eine 6000 schrotten könnte - vorausgesetzt du hast deine Bremse einigermassen eingestellt! Ich habe bis jetzt mit den shimano modellen immer gute erfahrungen gemacht und würde jedem zu einer shimano raten - denn bei mir haben schon ein paar okumas etc. den geist aufgegeben! ( lag wahrscheinlich an mir   )


----------



## Mocce (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Domini schrieb:


> Also ich finde das ihr mit diesen 8000/10000 rollen schon ein bisschen übertreibt!
> 
> Ich persönlich fische die Shimano Exage 4000 auf hecht und bevor die rolle den geist aufgeben würde, würde bei mir sicher zuerst die rute brechen! Also ich würde dir eine Shimano Exage in 6000 empfehlen den obwohl ich mich mit huchen nicht so auskenne denke ich nicht das ein 1.5m Huchen eine 6000 schrotten könnte - vorausgesetzt du hast deine Bremse einigermassen eingestellt! Ich habe bis jetzt mit den shimano modellen immer gute erfahrungen gemacht und würde jedem zu einer shimano raten - denn bei mir haben schon ein paar okumas etc. den geist aufgegeben! ( lag wahrscheinlich an mir  )


 
Manchmal kommt mir vor die wenigsten hier haben schon mal selbst auf Huchen gefischt. Einen 10kg Hecht kann man mit mit einer 1000er exage fangen im Teich wenn man Platz und Zeit hat, alles kein Problem. Aber auf Huchen zu Angeln, in starker Strömung in einem Breiten Fluss mit Hindernissen...da kann das Gerät nicht gut genug sein. Aus dem Grund würde ich solche Pauschalaussagen wie einen 1,5 Meter Huchen (solch ein Tier hat gut 40kg wenn das Futterangebot stimmt) kann man mit einer 6000er Exage fangen (ca. 130 Meter 0,40er wenn die Rolle nicht überquillt, 100 Meter wenn du vorher schon nen Hänger hattest...) besser bleiben lassen.

Ein wirklicher Huchenfischer welcher auch oft angelt, würde weder mit einer Hechtrute losziehn, weil diese schlichtweg ungeeignet sind, noch mit einer Rolle aus der 50 Euro Preisklasse (Exage), weil diese nicht für 10000 Würfe im kalten Winter und zig-Hänger ausgelegt ist...weil auch Hänger schlägt man voll an...und das geht auf die Lebensdauer der Rolle.


----------



## Huchenfreak (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@Mocce: Good Posting!!

Ich hab irgendwo mal einen guten Satz zum Huchenfischen gelesen. 
"Irgendwie unterscheidet sich der Fischer der einen Huchen fangen will, von dem der einen Huchen fängt." 

Also Leute ruhig mal einen Ratschlag annehmen oder eben eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.

Ich hatte auf jeden Fall schon einige Rollen. Mittlerweile bin ich auch bei hochwertigen 6000er Shimanos.
Hab allerdings jahrelang Penn Slammer gefischt, die halten die Belastungen aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

An sich schon (irr?)witzig, wenn für Ruten zum Huchenfangen mit immer leichterem Eigengewicht von ca. 250 Gramm geworben wird und gleichzeitig man sich aber Rollen von 650 Gramm anschraubt ...

nur so nebenbei ein Gedanke ...


----------



## aak75 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Untouchable schrieb:


> ...
> Letztes Jahr wurde nicht weit weg von uns in der Isar ein Huchen mit 141 cm überlistet
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138748
> 
> ...



Hallo Untouchable, 
also, ich fische selber an der Isar und kenne auch viele Anglerkollegen, die auf Huchen gehen und kann dir eins sagen, ein 141cm Huchen ist natürlich möglich, aber nicht wahrscheinlich. Bei den Fangmeldungen die ich mitbekomme (Isar Stadt/Mittlere) handelt sich meistens um Exemplaren, um die 115cm. (und untern den Isarfischern bekommt man fast immer mit, wenn einen Huchen gefangen wurde)

Und zur Rute: ich fische mit der Sportex Huchen de Luxe seit kurzen und bin sehr zufrieden. Unterdimensioniert ist sie auf keinen Fall! Und auch 15-20gr. Ködern kann man noch sehr gut werfen. Ich empfinde diese Rute als sehr gut.

Aber wenn du dich bis jetzt noch nicht entscheiden konntest, dann macht nichts, die Huchensaison ist fast vorbei #h und bis die nächste da ist, hast du ja Zeit...


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Nur eine kurze Landschaftsimpression vom gestrigen Huchenangeln;

ich finde den Winter durchaus reizvoll


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Landschaftsimpression vom gestrigen Huchenangeln;
> 
> ich finde den Winter durchaus reizvoll


 

Hallo Toni,

bei dem Link passt was nicht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Was denn nicht?


----------



## Khaane (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Bestimmt der klassische Fehler der Festplattenverlinkung. 

Ich kann nämlich auch nichts sehen, weder ein Link, geschweige denn ein Foto.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

Oh ... ich sehe alles hier ... sogar in Jürgens Zitat ... das Foto liegt auf dem Server www.anglerboard ....

wie nun?

Naja ..ok .. dann sehen die Geier, die über den Winter schimpfen, aber wenn es um mögliche Fänge geht, dann sofort los gieren, meine Angelstellen wenigsten nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angelrolle für Huchen*

@ Untouchable

Hast du nun Erfahrungen mit deinem Gerät sammeln können?

und noch wichtiger:

hast du einen Huchen nun gefangen? #h


----------

